# Veterans Day, November 11th. Honor them with photos and clip art.



## debodun (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Beezer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2022)

I get out the 48-star flag that my grandmother displayed every day my father was serving in WWII.  it's too fragile to hang outside but I display it carefully in the window.

I also wear the little jeweled US NAVY pin she wore constantly while he was serving.  She'd leave it aside when she was in the bathtub but always took it off her dress and pinned it to her nightgown for the night.  She was quite superstitious and felt it would keep him safe.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 248068


We don't on Memorial Day or Remembrance Day in other countries.  Having been in the military, I never forget.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2022)

*Veterans deserve more than one day to Honor them for serving our country.
*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## jet (Nov 4, 2022)

never forget


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 4, 2022)

Lest we forget ...


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 4, 2022)

I have no art to add, but I do appreciate and respect our veterans!

I know we have a number here, *Thank You* all for your service!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 4, 2022)

The veterans in my life...  

My daddy (served in the Pacific, WWII)


My Father-in-Law (served with the Army Air Corp in WWII)



My Prince Among Men (Korea)



Thank you to All Veterans!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 4, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Lest we forget ...


The Canadians were in Afghanistan longer than any other time in our countries history. Twelve years. Those caskets were very heavy, about 600  pounds, as they were filled with ice during the long flight back home to Canadian Forces Base Trenton, and then the procession from Trenton to Toronto, along the Highway Of Heroes . The destination in Toronto was the Centre For Forensic Science, where the official autopsy was performed. Then the remains would be transported to the home town of the deceased member for burial. At least one member of the deceased member's unit   would be their close escort during the return to Canada. At the landing at Trenton the close escort would be easy to identify as they would still be wearing their desert cammo uniform, while everyone else would be in full dress greens.  

On November the 11th, Canada will pause to mourn and remember our war dead. Its not a day of celebration, not at all. A day for solemn reflection and remembrance . Lest We Forget.   JimB.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2022)

This is what the town of Uxbridge, Ontario is doing to honour the memory of our veterans:
https://www.uxbridgelegion.ca/banner-program-1


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 5, 2022)

One of the more innovative Canadian Remembrance Day programs is this one. Letters are being  sent to the modern addresses of WW2 veterans, to show how they wrote to their families at home, during the war. My home address here in Toronto was the home of a Charles Edward Small, who served in my old Regiment, the 48th Highlanders of Canada, during WW2. He was killed in September of 1943, near Regalbuto, in Italy. I received a letter from Veteran's Affairs Canada, that contained  a copy of one of his letters to his Mother, sent from the UK in 1942. People across Canada who live at addresses that WW2 veterans used to live at, have received such letters. This is in my opinion a good project to link modern Canadians to the men ( and women ) who served our country ( over a million of them ) in the war. 43,000 of them never came home, and there are Canadian War Graves in 23 countries around the world.    JimB.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

19 by Paul Hardcastle


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

I've been wearing my poppy pin since morning.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

I am saluting the flag during the National Anthem last year.  We have a service each year here.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I am saluting the flag during the National Anthem last year.  We have a service each year here.
> 
> View attachment 249246


Thank you dear Lewkat, for your faithful and merciful service.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2022)

A proud Marine who fought on Iwo Jima and lived to be 102 years old. My Dad..


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)

I made a framed collage of my dad in his uniform and the medals and buttons from his uniform.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

My brother made me a shadow-box of my father's photo and medals. He also made one for himself.


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2022)

I tried to get into the Army Reserve back in the 1970s (when I was young and thin). I even took the ASVAB (I wonder if they still give that test). When I went to see the recruiter, he just shook his head after reviewing the ASVAB results. He said, "We like to see people that are good at one or two things, then we know what to do with them. You maxed every category, so we don't know what to do with you." I saved him that anguish, thanked him for his time and left the recruiting office.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2022)

*My brother was a Navy Vet. As were several Uncles. Here is my Uncle John....can someone tell me rom his uniform what branch? I think Army

*


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 9, 2022)

jujube said:


> I get out the 48-star flag that my grandmother displayed every day my father was serving in WWII.  it's too fragile to hang outside but I display it carefully in the window.


I do the same with a flag I received at the time of my father's death -- who enlisted the day after Pearl Harbor and served in the Army Air Corps for the duration. I served in the Navy for five years during the Vietnam War -- something in retrospect I enjoyed, but can't be proud of. An ill conceived war.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Nov 10, 2022)

> > > > *SILENZIO'...BEAUTIFUL AND HAUNTING*
> > > >
> > > > About six miles from Maastricht, in the Netherlands, lie buried 8,301 American soldiers who died in "Operation Market Garden" in the battles to liberate Holland in the fall/winter of 1944. Every one of the men buried in the cemetery, as well as those in the Canadian and British military cemeteries, has been adopted by a Dutch family who mind the grave, decorate it, and keep alive the memory of the soldier they have adopted. It is even the custom to keep a portrait of "their" soldier in a place of honor in their home.
> > > >
> > > > ...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *My brother was a Navy Vet. As were several Uncles. Here is my Uncle John....can someone tell me rom his uniform what branch? I think ArmyView attachment 249270
> 
> View attachment 249269*





Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 249466


He was a US Marine.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 11, 2022)

I always think of my grandfather.  He was amongst the first Americans to go to France in WWI.  He went over in a company of about 100, he was one of only 2 survivors.

He almost never spoke of it, and never wanted anything to do with the American Legion, VFW or the like.  The only time I remember him saying anything was one day when he and I were watching the news.  It was a day the US marked some number of Vietnam deaths, don't remember something like 20,000, or maybe 30,000.  He sadly said that he remembered one day when more than that died.  Then he showed me his scars from mustard gas I think.  Mostly under his arms.  

I thank all our veterans, without you we would have a much diminished life!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2022)

Here I am in 1954, a newly minted 2nd Lt. looking very austere on a windy day in Texas.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2022)

To a very special person in my life, my step-Dad Charlie. RIP.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Right Now (Nov 11, 2022)

As far back as I can remember, my family members served in the Military.
Father in the *Navy* during WWII, Hubby in the *Army* during VietNam, son in *Air Force* as Black Beret, grandson as *Army* *National Guard*, granddaughter in* Florida National Guard.*

So proud, I want to THANK and APPRECIATE all who served and continue to protect and defend our country.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)

The girl playing the trumpet is amazing. Tears in my eyes.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> He was a US Marine.


Thank you


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> My brother made me a shadow-box of my father's photo and medals. He also made one for himself.


Pinky. What era did he serve in ? Canadian military ?     JimB.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Pinky. What era did he serve in ? Canadian military ?     JimB.


Royal Canadian Engineers, 1st Battalion, enlisted July 12, 1941.

My father's name and words have been quoted in a book written by JC, Roy Ito in "We Went to War ('84),
also his name is quoted in Ken Adachi's "The Enemy That Never Was" ('76).

His name is inscribed on the World War 2 Canadian Armed Forces Honor Roll, Gem Of The West Museum
in Coaldale, Alberta.

He was awarded the '39-45 Star, France & Germany Star, The Defence Medal, Canadian Volunteer Services
Medal & Clasp, that we know of.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 11, 2022)

Pinky said:


> WWII, Canadian Army. He suffered from PTSD for the rest of his life, but it was not recognized back then.


My Dad was a WW1 Canadian solder, who served from 1915 to his return to Toronto in June of 1919. He lived to age 83, dying in 1981. I was born from his second marriage in 1946. JimB.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Old_Dame (Nov 11, 2022)

To all Veterans, and Father, Brother…


----------



## Pecos (Nov 11, 2022)

This is a photo of my stepfather during WWII. He was a Navy LT who served on Guam and the Battle of Okinawa. After the surrender, he was in Japan chasing down those who had committed war crimes. He went ashore with the Marines on Okinawa.

 ￼


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2022)

Handsome guy!


----------



## Lilac (Nov 11, 2022)

There are not enough words of gratitude to thank those who have served, especially for the ones who gave the ultimate sacrifice for us and our Country ... God Bless.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 11, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Thank you


You're welcome.  So was my grandpop.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)

My father and all 3 of my mother's brothers served in WWll.

One uncle was killed in the Philippines and buried in Hawaii.

Another was one of general Patton's Third Army and came home with what they then called "shell-shock".  He would sometimes cry about the German boys they were putting in toward the end of the war.. "Kinder". He was not physically wounded.

The third and youngest was also Army and came home un-injured.

My father's glider was shot down over France in the days just before the Invasion. He took schrapnel in his leg. Altho' some of the schrapnel was surgically removed years later, he wore a brace for the rest of his life. .


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2022)

Patriotic Pets: 4 Famous Military Dogs You Should Know - The Dog Blog | Expert Advice for Pet Parents (bil-jac.com)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Patriotic Pets: 4 Famous Military Dogs You Should Know - The Dog Blog | Expert Advice for Pet Parents (bil-jac.com)


Thanks @Marie for these 4 stories of hero dogs!
Here is Sgt. Stubby




Here is Smoky




Here is Gander




Here is Lucca




Read about these heroic dogs in Marie's link above.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2022)

Proud to have served, but, kinda wish Vermont hadn't jumped the gun and listed me as someone from Vermont who gave his life.   Sorry, but I may still have a ways to go.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks @Marie for these 4 stories of hero dogs!
> Here is Sgt. Stubby
> 
> 
> ...


Gander was the Regimental mascot of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment during WW2. He was of course a Newfoundland dog. JImB.


----------

